# Can MBTI type change?



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's my story. I am an ENTJ. The first time I took the test, I was an ENTJ.

But I think a year or two before, I was an ENFP (I still did't know about MBTI that time). My decisions were mostly based on my feelings. I was also a people pleaser, and I was indecisive and a procrastinator. But I think I was naturally an extrovert and an intuitive. Also my desire to lead was natural but I don't volunteer or present myself to be the leader. I just hope and wait for them to ask me. But now I have the guts to volunteer as a leader when needed. But not always especially when I think someone else could do it better than me.

So here's how I became a thinker: Time came when I disliked myself for being a people pleaser. It was hard for me to say "no" and if I did, I would feel guilty and can't help thinking if I offended the person I said "no" to. But then I told myself that I shouldn't be afraid to say "no" and should start telling people what I really think and want.
I wasn't that emotional but I could easily get hurt that time and when I am, I would be passive and just do poker face and not show any emotion though I feel hurt inside. I'd just stay silent and not talk. And I'm still acting that way 'til now if I'm hurt though I'm not that sensitive anymore.
I was also kind of religious that time but then I started doubting because some things just seem ridiculous to me. I saw how many things were illogical and then I somehow got obsessed with being logical. After that I started to easily spot logical flaws in many things and became very objective. That's how I became a thinker. But I didn't become a cold and insensitive person and I'm still empathic and understanding 'til now. So yeah. I have a well-developed feeling side. When I found out ENTJs are supposed to be insensitive I got tempted to also be insensitive but nahh..bad idea... I'll just be a nice ENTJ. LoL.

Now here's how I became a judger: I also disliked myself for being a procrastinator and suddenly just forget about things I need to do so I'm always unable to pass my assignments and projects on time. And that time I dreamed to become successful. I liked dreaming and I thought what if I make my dreams happen? So I read books on how to achive dreams and yeah, they always included setting goals and writing them down and knowing your priority and become responsible and all that. So I started writing schedules and to do lists and now I can't live without them and became more responsible. When I took the test and found out I was a judger, I was even more motivated to be organized and have structure. Though somehow I'm still lazy and find it hard to motivate myself to clean my room(one of the hardest things for me to do). And that's how I bacame a judger.

So yeah before I knew about MBTI, I already became a thinker and a judger that's why I got ENTJ the first time I took the test. But I think I was an ENFP a year before and now my question is, can MBTI type change or am I still an ENFP that just became objective, logical, and organized? Thank you for reading this post and I'll be waiting for your answer!


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> Here's my story. I am an ENTJ. The first time I took the test, I was an ENTJ.
> 
> But I think a year or two before, I was an ENFP (I still did't know about MBTI that time).* My decisions were mostly based on my feelings.* I was also a people pleaser, and I was indecisive and a procrastinator. But I think I was naturally an extrovert and an intuitive. Also my desire to lead was natural but I don't volunteer or present myself to be the leader. I just hope and wait for them to ask me. But now I have the guts to volunteer as a leader when needed. But not always especially when I think someone else could do it better than me.
> 
> ...


You're looking at the MBTI wrong.

You need to outline your COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS instead of analyzing each "letter" lol. 

And no, feeling and thinking does not necessarily mean emotions. Feelers can be very cerebral and logical versus some thinkers who can be very emotional. 

But the bolded part gives a hint that you may be an introverted something. Maybe Fi dom? Yeah, if I were to take a wild guess... Introverted Feeling dominant. The fact you said your decisions are guided by your feelings (which I am guessing you mean your personal set of values and beliefs?) 

Also, take a look at the Enneagram. The MBTI analyzes how you gather, process and act upon information. Basically your behaviours as opposed to the Enneagram, which outlines your desires, fears, virtues etc. 

The Enneagram I believe can change over time, which might explain why you think your MBTI changed. It could just be your enneatype has evolved or shifted or your lifestyle and maturity level has simply changed.


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

What your asking is simply if personality types can change.
Let me take my brother for example. My brother was a very, very extroverted person when he was in his teens, but now he is THE most introverted person I know. He now is very much the eccentric planner, and changed, not overnight, in his college years from being completely spontaneous to being very much the planner. If you rip MBTI from that, then you can't say his personality didn't change.
But if you do input MBTI in that, he changed from an ENFP to an INTJ. You may say, "But Skye! Your brother may be just becoming a more _subdued _ENFP. Dude. People don't just change their personality and stay the same type.
From the looks of it, you changed your personality. You aren't just stuck as one type for your entire life. If that is what you honestly are like now, than nobody can stop you from changing your type. Type = personality. It isn't a concrete mold that you have to fit in.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

fireskyes said:


> What your asking is simply if personality types can change.
> Let me take my brother for example. My brother was a very, very extroverted person when he was in his teens, but now he is THE most introverted person I know. He now is very much the eccentric planner, and changed, not overnight, in his college years from being completely spontaneous to being very much the planner. If you rip MBTI from that, then you can't say his personality didn't change.
> But if you do input MBTI in that, he changed from an ENFP to an INTJ. You may say, "But Skye! Your brother may be just becoming a more _subdued _ENFP. Dude. People don't just change their personality and stay the same type.


Or your brother was never an ENFP in the first place and was projecting something during his teen years. 

In this system, the reasons for a change are more important than the change itself. Acknowldeging that your behavior is only a small part of your whole personality can go a long way in interpretating your own views regarding the world. I believe that types don't change. What actually changes is the way we see ourselves.

Look, I thought I was an INxP of sorts until very recently. I thought "Hey, I like theories and am thoughtful, introverted, do not care too much about deadlines and am torn between thinking and feeling, so I'm INxP!", but eventually I learned that I struggle with the fact that I'm afraid of changes, because of a number of reasons, and that my seeking out of theories and systems were only a way of making me feel safe. That doesn't mean I've changed my MBTI type, but that I've learned the true way I am,

Maybe that's what's happened to your brother or the OP, for what's worth.

And finally, with no intention to spark any debate of all kinds, I'd address this:



> You aren't just stuck as one type for your entire life. If that is what you honestly are like now, than nobody can stop you from changing your type. Type = personality. It isn't a concrete mold that you have to fit in.


What if I told you that personality doesn't equal type? Personalities are deeper and more complex than an archetype type! That explains why, in most of the cases, a person won't fit a description of a type. That's the whole fun of being alive - you can be whoever you want. But deep down, you're processing information in a certain pattern (which tells you your type) and goes through your personal motivations (whose themes tells you your enneagram). And that doesn't limit who you are at all, as long as you are willing to accept different point of views and grow beyond your comfort zone.

I also suggest @puer_aeternus suggestion into consideration. If you're only looking at the letters, you may have a superficial grasp on who you truly are. You have to go deeper (Insert Leonardo DiCaprio here). And while you are at it, I also suggest taking a look at the enneagram. It may look like new age jibber-jabber at first, but it's a very thorough system, with a completely different intent.


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

The majority of your argument is very thorough, and it does spark some flaws in my own. I have not taken the Enneagram test, and am waiting for some brave soul to type me in this very subforum, so I can't make a personal argument against this. However, I did find a flaw in your argument.


Herp said:


> In this system, the reasons for a change are more important than the change itself. Acknowldeging that your behavior is only a small part of your whole personality can go a long way in interpretating your own views regarding the world. I believe that types don't change. What actually changes is the way we see ourselves.


Though I would rather not dip into a philosophical discussion here, it is an age old argument: nature vs. nurture. Though a child may show complete signs of being, say, an ESTJ at first, you can't take that at face value and say they'll be like that their entire life. People change. I, myself, have come along way from even where I was at this time last year. That person may be an INFP at one point in their lives later on and end up as an ENTP. It is my distinct belief that people change. Their way of thinking changes as the grow and have more experiences.

But completely disregard this argument if you have to...I am new to this forum after all. Heck, I don't even have a type yet.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

A near universal consensus from those who have dedicated decades of effort and research - both professionally and as a hobby - is that type cannot and does not change. 

I have been typing people since I was quite young. I have seen changes in people, sometimes huge changes... but never anything that came close to convincing me that a type changed. A great example is introversion vs extraversion as was cited.

99% of the time this confusion stems from a misunderstanding of types. We aren't being dogmatic here - we are simply stating what has been observed - sometimes over the course of a lifetime (I know someone who was acquainted with Isabel Myers and learned about and began seriously studying types and people back in the early days - I don't know exact dates, but it had to have been in the 70's - so a very long time) and I asked him this very question. The answer is no, it's never been observed in a situation where mistyping or mental illness wasn't a likely factor. I am not aware of anyone on this forum or who has produced literature on the subject that has observed this and teaches that types change. 

It's worth noting that especially during childhood, type can manifest (or be perceived) in weird ways. Often people will use their childhood as an example of type changing or being one type vs another... the rule of thumb is that anything before adulthood is considering developing and can be very easy to mistype... so best avoid it if there is confusion.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> You need to outline your COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS instead of analyzing each "letter" lol.


Here is the order of my cognitive functions when I took the test. Te - Ti - Ni - Fe - Ne - Si - Fi - Se ......yeah like I said I somehow got obsessed with logic........and whenever someone is saying something illogical, i immediately question him/her..



puer_aeternus said:


> The fact you said your decisions are guided by your feelings (which I am guessing you mean your personal set of values and beliefs?)


.for example i need to do something but my friends are going out....i'll choose going out with them because i feel like it(im no longer liike this at the present)..i like socializing so I was always out of the house and choosing to just socialize than do any task..and i wanted to act in a way that won't offend people..but there was one time when everyone was drinking alcohol but i ddnt no matter how much they persuaded me to because it was against my personal values( i never drank alcohol my whole life)...maybe Fi and Fe?
..but now i no longer use much Fi......but I think i still have good Fe..i can intuitively know understand what other people think and feel but not really feel what they feel..i just know..and yeah...sometimes i play with other people's feelings for amusement and doing something just to see what their reaction would be...and just say sorry afterwards if they're hurt(we're all like that sometimes right?)....I now spend most of my time doing tasks and projects at school than be with others...but man i still hate cleaning my own room...xD
i am type 3w4...and i think it's true because i am image conscious and i want to feel unique...


my first time to use the quote thing and i hope this is the right way....


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

gorthon17 said:


> Here is the order of my cognitive functions when I took the test. Te - Ti - Ni - Fe - Ne - Si - Fi - Se ......yeah like I said I somehow got obsessed with logic........and whenever someone is saying something illogical, i immediately question him/her..


Most tests are shitty.



> .for example i need to do something but my friends are going out....i'll choose going out with them because i feel like it(im no longer liike this at the present)..i like socializing so I was always out of the house and choosing to just socialize than do any task..and i wanted to act in a way that won't offend people..but there was one time when everyone was drinking alcohol but i ddnt no matter how much they persuaded me to because it was against my personal values( i never drank alcohol my whole life)...maybe Fi and Fe?


Could be Fi


> ..but now i no longer use much Fi......but I think i still have good Fe..i can intuitively know understand what other people think and feel but not really feel what they feel..i just know..and yeah...sometimes i play with other people's feelings for amusement and doing something just to see what their reaction would be...and just say sorry afterwards if they're hurt(we're all like that sometimes right?)....I now spend most of my time doing tasks and projects at school than be with others...but man i still hate cleaning my own room...xD


Why do you think you use Fe rather than Fi?


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Most tests are shitty.
> 
> Why do you think you use Fe rather than Fi?


i think i said "Fi and Fe".......

now i'm getting confused because i don't think i had that much personal beliefs..when i said i based my decision mostly on feelings i think i meant just doing what i felt like i wanted to do that time.like forgetting about what i needed to do and just go out with friends,playing computer games and stuff like that.....whew....or could it be it had nothing to do with the preference Feeling after all and i was just being lazy????
but then i was really a people pleaser those days..i didnt want to do anything that would make people hate me..except when it goes against what my parents or church told me was the wrong thing to do..and i dnt think they were even my personal beliefs..i just followed them when there are others around me..except that time when i said i didnt drink with my friends cause i really didnt want to..i knew how it would harm the liver and stuff like that and i didnt wnt to start it because because i might seek it again and again after.. i only have few personal values..and every one has personal values of course..
so is trying not to offend people being a "Feeler"? i think that's Fe...but u mostly use Fe when you are a judger right? and i was really a lazy person that time..
pshhw...or could it be that cognitive processes or MBTI has some inconsistencies and not 100% or even 80% reliable after all? and they're also just theories anyway.... and I agree when you said most tests are shitty....one question can make you an extrovert by a margin of 1% or so when after all you are mostly an introvert but u just made a mistake in that question because you didn't understand it very well.....also in enneagram and cognitive functions even one question can alter your type...
it's because in the cognitive quiz there are only four questions for each cognitive function (i hope you understand this.i think you will cause you're an NT)...32 questions divided by 8 cognitive functions equals 4 not including the 33th one which asks if you consider yourself extrovert or introvert....same is true with enneagram quiz which has 5 questions for each type(45 divided by 9)...

thats why i took an enneagram test with lots of questions in it for it to be more accurate..and i think my enneagram type describes me pretty well..hmmm.....but anyways.....MBTI or other typologies don't matter......no typology can really tell us who we are because we are unique and has different set of traits....typology will only give us the tendency to focus on the traits of our type rather than the other unique traits we have...so even though im an ENTJ or ENFP or ENTP and what ever...I'll be caring of others while being logical. spontaneous and flexible while being organized and structured.....and to conclude the type i will choose for myself is the type i got when i first took the test..........ENTJ...period....

But the question still remains...can type change????


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

Herp said:


> What if I told you that personality doesn't equal type?


so if personality doesn't equal type, why do they call it personality type? so basically it says type is based on personality...

to arkigos..wait,, is it this way? @arkigos
anyway..
....so if you were a loner before, always wanting to be alone and you decided to be outgoing , you started acting friendly and approachable.. so the trait of being loner, being uncomfortable around people and being shy was replaced by being outgoing ,friendly,confident and outgoing..you realized how great and exciting it is being with people and talking to strangers..so if you take type tests and you answer that you're a loner, that would be lying right? because you're already very friendly and likes parties and meeting strangers.you can say that personality changed...and so you're already an extrovert...and if you were intp, you're already an entp....

but this is only my point of view..

you said that according to research and some professionals , type doesn't change..and because it's from experts ,i definitely can't question that!..i'm merely a noob in these things...maybe there is some explanation for that that can make me realize and understand why type doesn't change. id appreciate it if you can explain ...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> i think i said "Fi and Fe".......
> 
> now i'm getting confused because i don't think i had that much personal beliefs..when i said i based my decision mostly on feelings i think i meant just doing what i felt like i wanted to do that time.like forgetting about what i needed to do and just go out with friends,playing computer games and stuff like that.....whew....or could it be it had nothing to do with the preference Feeling after all and i was just being lazy????
> but then i was really a people pleaser those days..i didnt want to do anything that would make people hate me..except when it goes against what my parents or church told me was the wrong thing to do..and i dnt think they were even my personal beliefs..i just followed them when there are others around me..except that time when i said i didnt drink with my friends cause i really didnt want to..i knew how it would harm the liver and stuff like that and i didnt wnt to start it because because i might seek it again and again after.. i only have few personal values..and every one has personal values of course..
> ...


You sound like an Fi user based on that post. You seem to take your personal values very seriously... Just my guess. 

And no I don't think type changes. I tried looking it up a couple of times but I can't get a definitive answer but I haven't read one that suggested it can. 

I think what happens is once you develop all four of your functions (takes a long time I think - for most people) - you'll be a more rounded out individual. So that's people mean when they say everyone "matures" over time.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> You sound like an Fi user based on that post. You seem to take your personal values very seriously... Just my guess.
> 
> And no I don't think type changes. I tried looking it up a couple of times but I can't get a definitive answer but I haven't read one that suggested it can.
> 
> I think what happens is once you develop all four of your functions (takes a long time I think - for most people) - you'll be a more rounded out individual. So that's people mean when they say everyone "matures" over time.


yeah i did sound like Fi user lol....hmmmm..and you said developing four functions take a long time..does that make me extraordinary cuz i already have almost balanced my E/I, T/F, and J/P?...i could be alone without getting depressed and even enjoy it.staying at home and just read books,lol..but i also like socializing and i think i'm more of extrovert than introvert...

but i dont have a well-developed sensing..im more on imagining things than remembering what happened in the past..i live inside my head more than being aware of the surroundings..im only aware of my surroundings when i try observe someone or when i see something beautiful like the nature and stuff like that..to be observant i have to consciously try to...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> yeah i did sound like Fi user lol....hmmmm..and you said developing four functions take a long time..does that make me extraordinary cuz i already have almost balanced my E/I, T/F, and J/P?...i could be alone without getting depressed and even enjoy it.staying at home and just read books,lol..but i also like socializing and i think i'm more of extrovert than introvert...
> 
> but i dont have a well-developed sensing..im more on imagining things than remembering what happened in the past..i live inside my head more than being aware of the surroundings..im only aware of my surroundings when i try observe someone or when i see something beautiful like the nature and stuff like that..to be observant i have to consciously try to...


Uh, that's not really how you look at the MBTI

Your "personality type" is determined by the order of four of the eight cognitive functions you use (although you apparently can use all eight but who has time for that?). You have two introverted functions, two extroverted functions. They alternate. If your dominant (main) function is an introverted function, your auxiliary (supporting) will be extroverted. Tertiary is same with as dominant and inferior (forth) is same as auxiliary. Vice versa if your dominant is extroverted. 

The lettering is just some code. Mostly everyone has introverted/extroverted moments, use their senses, use their intuition etc. etc. but what separates people is to how much they prefer it. Sometimes subconsciously. It's almost like a motor instinct that kicks in when you're faced with making decisions or doing something. You might catch it if you're as self-aware as you sound. But don't overthink it.

There's a questionnaire here you should answer (that I should answer too)


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Your MBTI type does not change, however that does not make you static.

As you grow, develop, mature, have life experiences, different parts of your personality will manifest itself.

Two people with identical personalities can grow into very different people. I know, I have seen it.
My aunts are identical twins, according to every family member I know, for the first 22 years of their lives the manifestation of their personality was close to identical (despite their attempts to be individuals).
They both got married at about the same time. 

And then one of them, her husband died in a horrible accident. It had a huge impact on her. Not enough to change her MBTI type, but what aspects of that MBTI type were manifested were different.

Also, now the twins were living very different lives, one with her husband, trying to have children, the other as a single woman, first dealing with grief, and then later, trying to get back into the dating scene.

They are still similar, I am sure they are still the same MBTI, but one is a bit more active, out-going and pedantic, and the other a bit more relaxed. I mean, they both try to keep their house immaculate, but the one who lost her husband, she actually acheives it, whilst the one with four children, I think she is resigned to fighting a losing battle (they both have children now, but large age gap between their oldests).

Anyway, that is just my say on the topic.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> so if personality doesn't equal type, why do they call it personality type? so basically it says type is based on personality...
> 
> to arkigos..wait,, is it this way? @_arkigos_
> anyway..
> ...


When I was a kid, I was PAAAAAINNNNNFFFULLLLLY shy. Ridiculously shy to the point of disorder. I might as well have been invisible... when I tell people stories of my childhood, I get winces and shoulder touches - because I was so absurdly introverted it was a comedy. Like... kids in my elementary school class who didn't know who I was - having my parents sign a thing so I didn't have to go to recess - hiding in bathrooms from people who started trying to be my friends. 

So, halfway through my first year of high school I was walking along with this 'friend of convenience' - we were friends because both of us were incapable of getting any other friends and we would have ditched each other in a blink (and did) if we could have because we had NOTHING in common. He was essentially a bully who had conscripted me as a companion. He was being forced to do work on the school play - like move sets or something - and he essentially bullied/threatened me to go with him. 

I got conscripted into doing the same work and I remember everyone was hanging around and I was sitting behind my 'friend' - whispering clever things for him to say. I would NEVER speak in a group. I would have choked out some stuttering drivel. Totally incapable, unwilling, uninterested. I just wanted to go home to my room and think and dream alone. People didn't know how to approach me - they would try to talk to me and I would just say the weirdest things... like, with weird pitch because I was so nervous about sounding too scary I made my voice sound higher and too quiet. Weird backwards stuff.

Fast forward just one year....

I am the star of the high school play, president of debate club, and surrounded by a host of followers - one of the most popular kids in the school and invited to everything - totally the guy to know. I took a shine to public speaking and engaging total strangers (I spent some time door to door proselyting in what seems like another life - I even would hunt down pastors and ask them if I could speak to their congregation of.another.faith) My last job was as a trainer... I trained sometimes groups from 10 to 60 people, sometimes in other states and countries, and I walked into those rooms like it was nothing and just engaged them all a complete freedom of expression and interaction. I revel in sharing all of myself with others and can be somewhat off-putting to reserved people. 

I am, and have always been, an INTP. Anyone who knows me on this forum or in real life doesn't doubt that. The reason is that personality doesn't govern character or capability. It only deals with cognition and ego motivations. I am a Ti Ne Si Fe through and through. 

What may have been seen as a personality change in me was just the development of my extraverted functions, Ne and Fe to healthy robust levels by experiences that forced me to develop them. Trauma, confidence, inexperience, stress, and any number of other factors can affect your demeanor, character, capability - but not your type.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Uh, that's not really how you look at the MBTI
> 
> Your "personality type" is determined by the order of four of the eight cognitive functions you use (although you apparently can use all eight but who has time for that?). You have two introverted functions, two extroverted functions. They alternate. If your dominant (main) function is an introverted function, your auxiliary (supporting) will be extroverted. Tertiary is same with as dominant and inferior (forth) is same as auxiliary. Vice versa if your dominant is extroverted.
> 
> ...


yeah i know about the extraverted or introverted functions..i know how i can get the order of functions from each type...

but these days i spend most of my time making to do lists, distributing roles to my groupmates (i'm a college student), thinking when I would do things and making sure i pass things on time,...I think that's Te if I'm right...and when i'm not doing anything and i'm alone i like imagining conversations or debates in my head, like what would i say if he said this, what would he say if i said this and how would i counter that?,, i also like imagining situations and what i would do if an emergency like this arises...or thinking about stuff like if things are made of atoms, atoms are made of neutrons etc, what are neutrons made of ? and what is made of of that thing that the neutron is made of...maybe the parts and systems of things are infinitely getting smaller and smaller...or bigger and bigger..like if the galaxy is expanding, in what kind of environment is it expanding to???whew.....mindblown...anyways..not sure if it's thinking or intuiting...i'm kind of confused about Ti, and the difference between Ni and Ne,,,,....the only functions i'm confused about...grrr...you're right...i shouldn't overthink things............BRB


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

arkigos said:


> When I was a kid, I was PAAAAAINNNNNFFFULLLLLY shy. Ridiculously shy to the point of disorder. I might as well have been invisible... when I tell people stories of my childhood, I get winces and shoulder touches - because I was so absurdly introverted it was a comedy. Like... kids in my elementary school class who didn't know who I was - having my parents sign a thing so I didn't have to go to recess - hiding in bathrooms from people who started trying to be my friends.
> 
> So, halfway through my first year of high school I was walking along with this 'friend of convenience' - we were friends because both of us were incapable of getting any other friends and we would have ditched each other in a blink (and did) if we could have because we had NOTHING in common. He was essentially a bully who had conscripted me as a companion. He was being forced to do work on the school play - like move sets or something - and he essentially bullied/threatened me to go with him.
> 
> ...


oh nice story lol......

.now it's getting more complicated..I'm 17..so should i base my analysis on who and what i was several years ago?maybe when i was a 6 - 7 year old child?.im not good in remembering the past but maybe i should analyze the earliest memories i can remember.how i reacted to things on several occasions and observe the pattern..

or perhaps should i just move on because this is probably just a waste of time? i practically left the stuff i needed to do just for this..tsktsk..


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> oh nice story lol......
> 
> .now it's getting more complicated..I'm 17..so should i base my analysis on who and what i was several years ago?maybe when i was a 6 - 7 year old child?.im not good in remembering the past but maybe i should analyze the earliest memories i can remember.how i reacted to things on several occasions and observe the pattern..
> 
> or perhaps should i just move on because this is probably just a waste of time? i practically left the stuff i needed to do just for this..tsktsk..


Yeah, as I said before, you should probably avoid typing yourself based on your childhood. You are getting to the age at which it should start generally solidifying. I was essentially your age when I swapped from creepy trench coat kid to cocky socialite - it's kinda how that time of life goes, I guess.

I guess ISTP for you. Ti for living in your head... and you talk in a very internal logical process sort of way. Se aux provides the fluid and interpretive way you perceive things. Ni tert makes you question concepts (like unchangeable type) with conviction and suspicion - Fe inferior makes you worry about other peoples feelings - nagging but angstful social responsibility to people like your parents or your church... Ni can make your core beliefs very willful and determined. 

ISTPs at your age are the kinds that ask stuff like what neutrons are made of and often gets into conspiracy theories and starts exploring weird ideas to help them figure out 'whats going on' and get a grasp of the universe. It's your developing Ni. You are probably mistaking Ti 'living in your head' and Se 'everything is fluid' for Ne. It's actually really common to do that. Again, you could be a proper NJ type, but I question it because of what seems like strong Ti. I don't know.


----------



## ttanzkel (Nov 26, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Yeah, as I said before, you should probably avoid typing yourself based on your childhood. You are getting to the age at which it should start generally solidifying. I was essentially your age when I swapped from creepy trench coat kid to cocky socialite - it's kinda how that time of life goes, I guess.
> 
> I guess ISTP for you. Ti for living in your head... and you talk in a very internal logical process sort of way. Se aux provides the fluid and interpretive way you perceive things. Ni tert makes you question concepts (like unchangeable type) with conviction and suspicion - Fe inferior makes you worry about other peoples feelings - nagging but angstful social responsibility to people like your parents or your church... Ni can make your core beliefs very willful and determined.
> 
> ISTPs at your age are the kinds that ask stuff like what neutrons are made of and often gets into conspiracy theories and starts exploring weird ideas to help them figure out 'whats going on' and get a grasp of the universe. It's your developing Ni. You are probably mistaking Ti 'living in your head' and Se 'everything is fluid' for Ne. It's actually really common to do that. Again, you could be a proper NJ type, but I question it because of what seems like strong Ti. I don't know.


ooohhhh,nice....i think you described me pretty well..especially about those conspiracy theories and weird ideas ...

now i think it makes sense to me that i've always been a T..i like making people like me so that it wouldn't be hard for me to convince them if i want to ask something from them.and maybe i've just overdone it..this has always been the hidden intention my in mind though sometimes i try to deny it to myself and not accept it because i grew up up in a religious family that of course,says selfishness is bad,.so i maybe i just mistaked it as people pleasing and Fe? 
here's another story... the capital of our country (philippiness.) is suffering from over populatation .. and when strong storms come, some or many people would die......though i hate to say it, my first impression would not be about being concerned for the people who have died, but thinking it's okay and necessay so overpopulation would be reduced,, and then i will kinda force my feelings to be concerned..so yeah im kinda certain now that i'm a T..though still not certain of Te or Ti..

but about being an Se..i think i'm not so used to using that..I even think that it is my most unused function..im usually oblivious to the world around me and being an Se should mean being naturally observant of the world right??

and about the Ni thing, if it has to do with being suspicious i am suspicious.and i'm more on asking what's going on than being aware of the surroundings...in our school we had to take 16PF(oh yeah!!this might help.why hadn't i thought about this before) and i'm more vigilant than trusting.....and also i can sense and feel sure of the hidden thoughts of others.
since i'm mind blown right now and if it's okay with you i'll put the results in my 16pf and 5 global factors. i hope you can analyze them if it's okay..this test was taken before i knew about mbti so there's no mbti bias in it...
-more outgoing than reserved
-more abstract than concrete
-more emotionally stable than emotionally changeable
-more dominant than defertial
-more lively than serious
-more expedient or nonconforming than rule conscious
-more socially bold than shy
-more sensitive,sentimental than utilitarian,objective(i kinda doubt with this one.im not sentimental at all..i can't even think of one thing/object that really has sentimental value to me.anyways..)
-more vigilant than trusting
-more abstracted,imaginative than grounded, practical
-more self-assured ,unworied,complacent than apprehensive,self-doubting,worried
-more forthright,genuine,artless than private, discreet, non-disclosing
-more traditional, attached to familiar than open to change, experimenting
-more group-oriented than self-reliant
-more perfectionistic,organized,self-disciplined than tolerant of disorder,unexacting,flexible
-more relaxed,placid,patient than tense, high energy,impatient,driven

global factors:

-more extraverted than introverted
-more in low anxiety,unperturbed than high anxiety, pertubable
-more receptive,open-minded,intuitive than tough-minded,resolute,unempathic
-more independent, persuasive,willful than accomondating,agreeable,selfless
-more unrestrained, follows urges than self-controlled ,inhibits urges

thank you...haha......really hope it's okay with you

and enneagram type 3w4
and for additional information if you know about these things:

i have High D next is I in DiSC

i'm a choleric-sanguine in the other four temperaments test(this was also before i knew about mbti)

uhmm....

green color lingo communication style


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

gorthon17 said:


> ooohhhh,nice....i think you described me pretty well..especially about those conspiracy theories and weird ideas ...
> 
> now i think it makes sense to me that i've always been a T..i like making people like me so that it wouldn't be hard for me to convince them if i want to ask something from them.and maybe i've just overdone it..this has always been the hidden intention my in mind though sometimes i try to deny it to myself and not accept it because i grew up up in a religious family that of course,says selfishness is bad,.so i maybe i just mistaked it as people pleasing and Fe?
> here's another story... the capital of our country (philippiness.) is suffering from over populatation .. and when strong storms come, some or many people would die......though i hate to say it, my first impression would not be about being concerned for the people who have died, but thinking it's okay and necessay so overpopulation would be reduced,, and then i will kinda force my feelings to be concerned..so yeah im kinda certain now that i'm a T..though still not certain of Te or Ti..
> ...


like I said earlier check out the enneagram. A lot of the traits you keep mentioning have more to do with your enneatype than your actual mbti. You could be a type 8 or type 7 Ti-Dom thus explaining why you're so active socially or an evolving type 5. Or maybe your trifix is 4/7/8 since I can relate with most those haha


----------

